# worth trying?



## cardinal (May 2, 2007)

considering purchase of a bbq guru to be used with an offset horizontal wood burning pit.  would like feedback, personal experiences, recommendations, etc.  thank you in advance


----------



## gunslinger (May 2, 2007)

What's a bbq guru?


----------



## teacup13 (May 3, 2007)

http://www.thebbqguru.com/


----------



## gunslinger (May 3, 2007)

I went and checked it out after I posted my question. At that price, I'd say babysit it.
I've seen fans on some pro rigs, but never a temp control unit like that.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 3, 2007)

I saw that site about a month ago and started looking into it. By the time you get everything you need you could buy computerized digital smoker!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 3, 2007)

I guess if you could afford all the toys................but sorta takes the fun out of it, doesn't it


----------



## cardinal (May 3, 2007)

Not really interested in personal opinions of ones philosophy behind the technology of this device; would really like actual feedback from anyone who has used it.  thanks


----------



## keywesmoke (May 3, 2007)

I think you may have it! -0-


----------



## deejaydebi (May 3, 2007)

cardinal -

Everyone has a good time here and trys to help each other out, but if you show disrespect for other forum members opinions or shut down their jovial nature your not likely to get any responces. It may not have been intended but your reply sounded rather rude. Do try to be aware of other peoples feelings.


----------



## cardinal (May 6, 2007)

Did not intend to be rude or hurt anyones feelings but just looking for feedback from anyone whos actually used the BBQ  Guru. How about it?


----------



## deejaydebi (May 8, 2007)

I don't know if this is actualy the same thing but ...


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=3963


----------

